
Toolbar.js - A jQuery Plugin To Create Responsive Tooltip Style Toolbars - Hirvesh
http://paulkinzett.github.com/toolbar/
======
chris_wot
I think this is cool, but I do wonder if with better layout options toolbars
are largely unnecessary these days?

